# Pixel mort étrange sur un Nouvel iPad



## New-Asha (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 
Je suis conscient que cette question peut paraître étrange, mais j'aurai besoin de réponses...
J'ai eu un accident avec mon "1er" Nouvel iPad, j'en ai donc racheter un il y a environ 2 semaines. Cependant, je viens de m'apercevoir d'un pixel mort étrange dans le coin supérieur droit. En effet, en plus du point blanc, il y a une sorte de minuscule et fine trainée blanche de bas en haut un peu au dessus et un peu en dessous du point blanc du pixel mort... J'ai vérifié écran éteint avec le flash de l'iphone, on dirai qu'il y a une large rayure sous l'écran sur toute la longueur de la trace... Mais pourquoi un point blanc lumineux au milieu... Vous savez de quoi il s'agit ? une pure coïncidence entre une rayure sous le verre ou une malformation du verre et un pixel mort à cet endroit ? Un risque d'aggravation du problème ? Des idées quelconques ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## sebhug (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

le mieux reste de contacter Apple ou même mieux, d'aller en Apple Store voir si Apple peut faire un échange si le problème est présent depuis l'ouverture de la boîte.


----------

